# تطبيقات الهندسة الصناعية في البنوك,, سؤال ينتظر الاجابة



## eng-Rasheed (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم..

أرجو من الاخوة توضيح ما يمكن ان يعمل به المهندس الصناعي في البنوك 
وهل هناك منشورات تضيف للموضوع..... بحوث, كتب, مقالات 

محتار في الموضوع وارجو منكم الافادة ...................... ودمتم


----------



## نظامي (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هناك العديد من العمليات التي يمكن للمهندس الصناعي أن يقوم بها في البنوك و المؤسسات المالية الأخرى، منها ما يتعلق العمليات المالية وتصميم التقارير المالية، ومنا ما يتعلق بخدمات الزبائن المباشرة ونسرد منها على سبيل المثال:

1- عمليات البيانات المالية الخاصة بالبنك وتصميم التقارير المالية.
2- تصميم المعدلات المالية المفسرة للبيانات المالية التي توضح حالة البنك وحركة الأموال المتدفقة.
3- التأكد من جودة العقود المالية بين البنك والزبائن وتقييم المشروعات التي يمكن أن يساهم فيها البنك.
4- دراسة حركة العملاء وتقييم أداء الموظفين المتعامليين مع الزبائن.
5- تنظيم طوابير إنتظار العملاء والتأكد من أن العميل لا ينظر وقتاً طويلاً لإنجاز معاملاته.
6- دراسة أماكن نشر ماكينات الصرف الالي والتأكد من جودة خدماتها.


----------



## بيت لحم (5 أبريل 2007)

*هناك المزيد!!*

السلام عليكم

اضافة الى ما ذكره الاخ " نظامي " فان المهندس الصناعغي بامكانه العمل في البنوك في 
قسم الموارد البشرية , هذا اذا كان البنك لديه هرم ونظام اداري جيد.
ان قسم الموارد البشرية مهم جدا حيث يتضمن التعامل مع العاملين والزبائن وما الى ذلك و
حيث انك اخب العزيز تدرس الهندسة الصناعية فلا بد ان تاخذ مساق الموارد البشرية .

اتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت شيئا جديدا


----------



## eng-Rasheed (8 أبريل 2007)

اشكر الاخوة نظامي و بيت لحم 
فعلا معلومات افادتني كثيرا 
ولا زلت انتظر اضافات باقي الاخوة


----------

